# Anyone work for Durham county EMS?



## blachatch (Feb 21, 2014)

I applied for Durham county EMS and was wondering if anyone can give some insight on the hiring process and what it is like working there.
Thanks


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 21, 2014)

Haven't worked there myself but know there's a few people on here who have. 
They run 12hr trucks, 3 days one week and 4 the next, rotating days/nights/weekends among all employees. Mostly dual medic staffing, with a few EMT-I's and even fewer basics. They run in Medium Duty type 3's, and the company has a lease program so they cycle out old units for new ones regularly. 
It's County run so decent benefits, average pay for the area. 
Durham is a fairly rough city with low income relative to surrounding areas, and tends to have a lot of gang violence, drugs, etc, as well as a large portion of interstate and some upper class areas around Chapel Hill. 
From the people I've talked to, it's a solid county run third service, and they do quite a bit of EMS research/studies with Duke. Have yet to hear anything negative about the company.


----------



## blachatch (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks sounds like a great place to work for.


----------



## Jon (Feb 22, 2014)

Their new Director is Skip Kirkwood, formerly of Wake County. He's an EMS Manager that seems to "get it".

If I was willing to pick up and move 1000 miles, I'd apply in a heartbeat.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Their boss has a pretty stellar reputation as well, especially after his stint with Wake County EMS


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 22, 2014)

blachatch said:


> I applied for Durham county EMS and was wondering if anyone can give some insight on the hiring process and what it is like working there.
> Thanks


from the Durham County EMS assessment website:





> Applications are processed at Human Resources and eligible candidates applications are forwarded to the Durham County EMS hiring official.
> 
> If a qualified candidate is chosen by the Durham County EMS hiring official, the hiring official will contact applicants to participate in the Durham County EMS Assessment Center Process. The Assessment Center Examination Process is based on National Standard of Care Procedures and the following:
> 
> ...


http://dconc.gov/index.aspx?page=167


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

*I work for DCEMS*

Hey I'm a medic with Durham...what you want to know?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Jon said:


> Their new Director is Skip Kirkwood, formerly of Wake County. He's an EMS Manager that seems to "get it".
> 
> If I was willing to pick up and move 1000 miles, I'd apply in a heartbeat.





TransportJockey said:


> Their boss has a pretty stellar reputation as well, especially after his stint with Wake County EMS



That guy made me feel dumb every single time I talked to him. 

Intentionally or unintentionally. 

I'd love to work for him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

medic4826 said:


> Hey I'm a medic with Durham...what you want to know?



I'd love to hear about your protocols. Station based (dynamic or fixed) or system status? Is there a pay range posted publicly somewhere? Hows the morale? Hows the call volume? Average shifts in a day? All 911 or are there IFTs mixed in there? Any CCT? Sounds like y'all have nice ambulances, hows the rest of the equipment? 

Is there snow there? Consistently. And some mountains? or at least hills...that get snow consistently... :lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

And do you hire cripples?


----------



## terrible one (Mar 23, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> And do you hire cripples?



Lol low blow


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Too soon? :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> And do you hire cripples?



You're a **** lol


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> You're a **** lol



:rofl:


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

We actually just updated our protocols with the new protocols the state put out. Currently there are no medications that you need to contact medical control for, including sedation. We use Duke ED as our M/C. We are a station based EMS system but going to be placing Peak truck units out around May. We are expanding because we are taking over EMS operations in the lower part of the county (3 ALS ambulances). We respond only to 911 calls but occasionally the one hospital will request our services for txp to Duke if their ambulances (Duke Life Flight) are not available. 

Currently the pay range is about $35000 to $60000 top out but the county is just finishing up a comp study, so we are hoping for a nice raise. We are in the process of updating all our ambulances with Ferno power stretchers and X Zoll monitors. 

The morale is okay at the moment...having a new director and getting used to things is taking some time but it all appears for the good. Our call volume as a system is about 45 to 50K. We run currently 11 ambulances but that is expanding by July to at least 15 to 16. 

Durham is a great place to work...PLENTY of mixed calls from medicals (resp, cardiac) to trauma (GSW, wrecks). Durham has a pretty bad rep for gangs but the city/county are working toward fixing that. I live in the city limits and have no issues.


----------



## blachatch (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the response. It looks like they will not take out of state applicants. It says you need to have a valid NC license. Is that true ?? I didn't even get a response from HR.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes in order to work you need a valid NC DL. I moved from NY and got my NC license before I started. I know they got like 170 applications and are doing multiple assessment centers. I know its been alot for our HR rep, especially since we have a lot of changes going on...if you PM me your name and whatnot I can try to find out info for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Seconded on the thank you for the answers!

So you have to live in NC or work in NC or have gone to Paramedic school in NC to be credentialed per the website...and you have to have an NC cert to apply so I think you're correct blachatch.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

medic4826 said:


> Yes in order to work you need a valid NC DL. I moved from NY and got my NC license before I started. I know they got like 170 applications and are doing multiple assessment centers. I know its been alot for our HR rep, especially since we have a lot of changes going on...if you PM me your name and whatnot I can try to find out info for me.



I just moved to the area and would really like to get into Durham County EMS as well. Is it ok if I send you a PM also? Sorry to tag along on the poster's thread, but this is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

adwr070621 said:


> I just moved to the area and would really like to get into Durham County EMS as well. Is it ok if I send you a PM also? Sorry to tag along on the poster's thread, but this is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.



You're not going to be able to PM until you have 5 productive posts. Just a heads up.

I'd say post your questions publicly unless it's something you're really not comfortable putting up publicly... Might answer some other people's questions and save medic4826 from having to answer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> You're not going to be able to PM until you have 5 productive posts. Just a heads up.



Thanks man. Here's 4 I guess.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

I really don't want to clog up the site with a bunch of repetitive questions that seasoned folk get tired of seeing. I suppose I'm just nervous like the rest of the people out there just starting out or moving to a new state. Most people here seem to be pretty informative and helpful though.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

In order to get reciprocity in NC you have to fill out the information on CIS first. The state will then send you a reciprocity packet. You either have to be hired by an agency or show proof you live in the state. Its really easy. If you are going the route of getting hired first you have to have that agency send a letter saying they are in the process of hiring you. I came down from NY, did the assessment center, then the hiring officer for EMS sent a letter saying they were going to hire me. Once that was done, I sent back the packet the state sent and I got my card in less than 2 weeks. NC accepts any state cards.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

adwr070621 said:


> I really don't want to clog up the site with a bunch of repetitive questions that seasoned folk get tired of seeing. I suppose I'm just nervous like the rest of the people out there just starting out or moving to a new state. Most people here seem to be pretty informative and helpful though.



Eh, when you're asking about a specific agency, especially one that hasn't been talked about before you're not clogging anything up, that's what forums are for but that's just my opinion. 

Alright sorry done hijacking.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry since I need 5 here is the 5th so someone can PM me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

medic4826 said:


> In order to get reciprocity in NC you have to fill out the information on CIS first. The state will then send you a reciprocity packet. You either have to be hired by an agency or show proof you live in the state. Its really easy. If you are going the route of getting hired first you have to have that agency send a letter saying they are in the process of hiring you. I came down from NY, did the assessment center, then the hiring officer for EMS sent a letter saying they were going to hire me. Once that was done, I sent back the packet the state sent and I got my card in less than 2 weeks. NC accepts any state cards.



Gotcha. Looking at it it doesn't seem like that tough of a process especially since they accept any state and/or the NREMT. Just seems like a pain to get a NC DL just to apply for a job...and I have no doubt you have to show proof of residency to get a NC DL.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well see thats the thing...you need a NC DL to work, not apply. I had a NY DL when I applied and got mine the day after I moved to NC. As long as your driving record is good, you won't have issues on that end. You can't get a NC DL without living here.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

Medic,

I've got the packet completed and it is sent out. I'm wondering how AEMT will transfer here given that it seems everyone is looking for Intermediates, and how the Advanced will translate into one of the Intermediates because I know there is a difference. Also if I will be granted EMT-B along with the AEMT or the EMT-I since I have sent both certs to the state.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

I transferred P to P. NC EMT-I cert is special to the state so you would have to talk to the OEMS (office of EMS) to determine that one.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you define a "good" driving record? I have a speeding ticket and another improper left hand turn. Stupid. No DUIs or anything serious, just those 2 violations.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

medic4826 said:


> I transferred P to P. NC EMT-I cert is special to the state so you would have to talk to the OEMS (office of EMS) to determine that one.



Gotcha. I was planning on doing that.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Durham County is self insured...so risk management is very very particular on your driving record. Depending on what occurred and the outcome, you may have to explain that to the Risk Manager...I know a few ppl who had 2 or 3 tickets and didn't get hired.


----------



## blachatch (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn what a bummer about the state drivers license and state medic card . I would love to be part of an organization like durham county EMS.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Keep an eye open...we will be hiring again soon. Like I said if you got a valid state DL and medic card you can apply. You have to come here to do the assessment center but you can easily get them moved over to NC.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Damn what a bummer about the state drivers license and state medic card . I would love to be part of an organization like durham county EMS.



Once you establish here it's easy, but you're out of state right? I had to wait till I moved here as well. I had my reciprocity packet months ago. I know if you have a promise to hire from someone, the NC DL thing is waived. Try it out dude. NC is a great place to live, I'm very happy to have moved back here.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

Medic, 

When Durham is hiring again, will it be posted on the Durham County EMS website? And is this the kind of place that acknowledges connections from applicants to employees? (As in friends, nepotism...anything like that?) Because I have zero connections to anybody in EMS here.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah its the only way to get reciprocity unless you live here. And technically you can drive in any state with any state issued license so. Most counties down here hire multiple times a year.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

I would guess we be hiring in the next 3 months. I know there are plan for more trucks and its EMS, ppl always come and go. It would be posted on the Durham County website but most of the time it gets put on the NCEMS website too! I know they do like recommendations but its all about the assessment center. If you ace that, your set.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm assuming the assessment for EMTs will be fairly simple? Patient assessments, airway, bleeding, cardiac (codes?), etc... just proving you can execute the motions of patient care? Plus the physical things like lifting, moving of course. The website makes it seem pretty easy to pass.


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

standard stuff like you said...be able to assess a patient, treat properly, manage a scene. Standard agility test, written test and standard interview. We wanna make sure you have basics down.


----------



## adwr070621 (Mar 23, 2014)

You've been a big help. I really appreciate it. Gives me more optimism that I'll have a solid chance of getting hired there. Seems like the best place to work around here. I'm right outside Mebane so working in Durham would be perfect. 

Another question is the GEMS and the PEPP. I have neither of those and they seem to be prerequisites. I looked up those courses and couldn't find them anywhere. Do you know anything about this? I have the PALS ACLS PHTLS


----------



## medic4826 (Mar 23, 2014)

PEPP is another peds course...same as PALS. GEMS not sure about, I dont have it.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 23, 2014)

I applied to Durham, and after waiting several weeks, they sent me an email saying they were holding their assessment in 5 days, and then again in 12 days, and invited me to come to one of them.  Despite really wanting to work there, I currently have a FT job, and 5  days notice wasn't enough time to take off from work.

Otherwise, looks like a fun place to work, and if I do relocate to NC, I might reapply if I get more notice as to when their assessment will be.

i've been checking out this site https://news.ncems.org/employment and if 
seems that lots of places down there seem to be hiring both EMTs and paramedics.  So if you don't get into durham, there are plenty of other counties that are hiring


----------



## blachatch (Mar 24, 2014)

^^ when did you apply? I applied about a month ago and never got a response about anything.


----------

